# Horse stiff back help?



## Honeysrider (1 July 2016)

SO my horse has a very stiff back as shes an exracer and i was wondering how to stretch her and any exercises that would help? im worried about her getting kissing spine or back problems but dont know any stretches, i dont want just stretches tho any supplements, creams, massages just anything i can do to loosen her up


----------



## BethH (2 July 2016)

A decent physio/chiro would be my starting point, if you post roughly where you are someone may be able to recommend.  She shouldn't have a sore back just because of racing I would also be wondering if there was something else that was the underlying cause - anything from saddle to medical!

As an aside, if it is a suppleness issue, I would be doing lots of long reining & groundwork to strengthen her and ridden I would do some excises like gently spiralling in and out of circles and riding lots of different patterns, maybe a little shoulder in etc etc.  A good instructor will be able to give you some ideas.

Good luck


----------



## ycbm (2 July 2016)

Get some back x rays before you do anything else or you might be throwing money at treatments that are not going to help. Kissing spines can't be diagnosed by any other means less  than an x ray I have seen kissing spines missed in four horses by list A physios.


----------



## Honeysrider (2 July 2016)

She's been check she's all good just stiffness in back and shoulders which vet and osteopath say is normal for an ex racer also her saddle is custom fitted  so spirals while riding? And any stretches you can recommend? Thank you


----------



## ycbm (2 July 2016)

Honeysrider said:



			She's been check she's all good just stiffness in back and shoulders which vet and osteopath say is normal for an ex racer also her saddle is custom fitted  so spirals while riding? And any stretches you can recommend? Thank you
		
Click to expand...

You cannot diagnose kissing spines without an x ray.

I've seen listed physios call four horses 'fine' which turned out on x ray to have kissing spines, one so badly it was put to sleep.

I've also had more than ten ex racers and I can tell you that it is NOT normal for them to have a stiff back.


----------



## be positive (2 July 2016)

Honeysrider said:



			She's been check she's all good just stiffness in back and shoulders which vet and osteopath say is normal for an ex racer also her saddle is custom fitted  so spirals while riding? And any stretches you can recommend? Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Any osteo or physio worth dealing with would have given you a full plan of exercises and stretches to do that will benefit your individual horse, if they have not then they have not done their job in full, if you want to continue then get a decent physio involved who will give you a plan to follow and a good instructor to help with the ridden work, if you don't already know how to do stretches then you need someone to show you to ensure they are done correctly to get any benefit. 
The same with ridden work if you have never worked with a stiff horse or rehabbed one then having help on the ground will be invaluable at this stage.

Just to add it is not "normal" for an ex racehorse to be stiff, many may be but equally many will not, much the same as non racing horses if they have been kept supple and worked correctly they will not be stiff.


----------



## paddi22 (2 July 2016)

agree with bepositive. there are no supplements or creams in the world can can help if there's an underlying issue. I'm another one that osteo and physios thought was 'fine' but then xrays showed issues.

A good osteo or physio will work out a programme with you to target specific areas at a rate that is suitable for the horse. i wouldn't recommend doing it yourself as you could make the horse worse pushing it to fast/ or developing the wrong areas.   A good physio programme will speed up things for you a huge amount. My osteo always emails me pdfs of exercises to work with on horses. The exercises change then on her next visit depending on how the horse is reacting.


----------

